# any one heard from theresa at DIK lately.??



## carl2591 (Apr 6, 2010)

I sent message and got quick response from Therese about MF. Send info needed on 3-31 and have not gotten any response back at all. 

and yes i have check the spam file 

anyone having contact with anyone at DIK..


----------



## dsfritz (Apr 6, 2010)

*Theresa at Dik*

I sent her info for my maintainance fee last week and heard from her yesterday.


----------



## carl2591 (Apr 8, 2010)

me too finally,, (heard from DIK) 
its been busy around there as usual in march.. everything under control

wish they would figure a way to space out the MF payments.. 

maybe let the prime holiday weeks pay first in march, then the flexi red weeks and down the line.

the banking of so many week at one time kills trading power for a while.. 

maybe scott can chime in here with any advise he may have or try to get with DIK board to see if they would like to come up with a plan of action.

I am sure it hard to get change to happen in a place like SA, they are used to doing things one way and that's the way they do them..


----------



## Scott Riddle (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello Carl,

   FYI. Theresa has moved to a different part of the office; (reservations in the back). Chris Mokoena is currently in charge of collecting the levies and confirming to the banking group that the member(s) are eligible to receive that years deposit. Theresa, Veronica, & Judy have all held this post. Training begins with the levies. Once your CC has been charged please give the banking group & RCI 1-14 days for the deposit to appear. Then panic. I called on all the Dikhololo owners last year for help to cast their proxy votes to keep some bad guys from taking over our HOA. You know we won; thank-you for being there and participating. Keeping Dikhololo maintenance one of the lowest in the business is a good thing for everyone. After being in the business for 30 years I have found Dikhololo to be  one of the best well run T/S resort in the business. I even have one of my clients there this week enjoying the World Cup games.

   Carl, the consideration of the mass banking/lower trading (algorithm) & reduction of exchanges offered can be answered in the same letter as the results from the lawsuit. Sad buy true. The rules have changed so we need to changed the way we have exchanged years. 

   Missing/disappearing/reappearing 2009, 2010 & 2011 Dikhololo spacebank deposits seems to be the latest RCI mix-up. Many of my clients contacted me about the same. I, (Karen), have contacted RCI USA & RCI /SA about the missing/disappearing/reappearing 2009, 2010 & 2011 deposits. After 2-3 weeks our Trading Time clients are now back in business. The last time I tried to help the Dikhololo general owners group I was chastised for attempting this by the wrath of someone named "Laurie". I do not have a dog in this fight. I have stood by Dikhololo for 11 years and will continue to do so. If any Dikhololo owner(s) has a situation/problem that is not resolved within 30 days, I would be happy to get involved until it is fixed. Been there, done this. Please make sure you have the date and amount of the recent Dikhololo levies charged so I can prove to Dikh & RCI that the error is theirs. You know how to contact me. 

   Times are interesting; thank-God we have owned our timeshares for years and will probably make that next vacation exchange. Life is short...

   Regards, Scott Riddle


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 28, 2010)

Scott, I think the key is that Dik needs to change the way it handles banking of weeks.  Doing them all at one time damages the trading power of members and that policy needs to change.  Allowing bankings farther in advance also allows members to take advantage of the changes in exchange rates, which with the March timetable we now often cannot do.  The resort also benefits from additional interest income the farther in advance levies are paid.  It is a win-win for everyone.


----------



## Scott Riddle (Jul 1, 2010)

*Dikhololo Deposits*

Carolinian,

 Does not bulk bank but rather assigns units and deposits as the owners pay their levies. Since owners pay throughout the year this spreads out the numbers. The management is open minded as to another idea.

Regards,  Scott


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 2, 2010)

Scott Riddle said:


> Carolinian,
> 
> Does not bulk bank but rather assigns units and deposits as the owners pay their levies. Since owners pay throughout the year this spreads out the numbers. The management is open minded as to another idea.
> 
> Regards,  Scott



But when you cannot pay until March for the following year, this creates a big logjam in March, which has exactly the same effect as a bulkbanking.

At my other resorts in US and Europe, I can pay as far ahead as I want.  If Dik could find a way to implement such a program, then it would spread out this March logjam.  Realistically there are only a few weeks that would move around with the school holidays fixed weeks, and I can see absolutely no reason why a member could not pay and reserve any other week how ever many years ahead he wished.


----------



## viki (Jul 6, 2010)

*Whom to contact to get deposited Dik weeks?*

Does anyone know whom to contact to get your Dik weeks deposited with RCI.  I've paid my 2010 and 2011 levies weeks ago and have emailed everyone I can think of, but have heard nothing.  No weeks showing up at RCi.  Can anyone advise?

Thank you,

Viki


----------



## philemer (Jul 7, 2010)

viki said:


> Does anyone know whom to contact to get your Dik weeks deposited with RCI.  I've paid my 2010 and 2011 levies weeks ago and have emailed everyone I can think of, but have heard nothing.  No weeks showing up at RCi.  Can anyone advise?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Viki



I've emailed thespecialist@rci.co.za in the past. Tell them the resort name, week, etc & ask them to help you get it deposited. They'll contact DIK and fix ya up.


----------



## philemer (Jul 8, 2010)

Send cr. card info for Levy payment to: veronica@dikhololo.co.za

Also, you don't have to deposit with RCI. Some of the smaller companies will take SA resorts too. I love TPI for Hawaii exchanges.


----------

